# 24 h rennen?



## mtb-racer (14. Dezember 2002)

Hi! 

So, einige von euch kennen mich und meine Sitte, dass ich immer ans Limit gehen muss!  

In der neuen mtb steht was von nem MTB Rennen 24. h im Olympiapark in München. Werde da sein. wer noch?

Hat jemand schonmal sowas gemacht? 

Wer kennt das in Ilmenau? Werde da wahrscheinlich auch an den Start gehen. 

Hat jemand erfahrungen? 

Gibt es noch irgendwo solche rennen? 

Bitte melden. 

cu 

Billy


----------



## phiro (14. Dezember 2002)

Wenn du so Extremmountainbikesüchtig bist, würde ich dir mal die Salzkammergut-Mountainbike-Trophy empfehlen.
220 km und 7000 hm ..... ist echt der Hammer (Streckenrekord: Tinker Juarez mit 11h)  

ist 2003 glaube am 12.07. 
Landschaftlich auf jedenfall absolut zu empfehlen  

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-racer (14. Dezember 2002)

cc Rennen mehr, wenn ich 24 h unterwegs bin. und so extrem bin ich dann auch net! Wir fahren natürlich im 2er oder max. 4er Team. Aber so wie es aussieht im 2er Team. 

Wird bestimmt ne geile Sache. Aber wer hat erfahrungen damit? 

cu und danke!


----------



## michael59 (14. Dezember 2002)

Hier  findest du den bericht der berliner. im  forum findest du mit der suchfunktion noch mehr.


micha


----------



## mtb-racer (14. Dezember 2002)

Vielen Dank! 

Aber vielleicht kommt ja noch ein bisschen mehr! 

cu Billy


----------



## Thali (15. Dezember 2002)

Hat jemand einen Link zu der Veranstaltung in München?

Habe auf der Seite vom Olympiapark nichts gefunden.....

Vielen Dank!


----------



## clemson (15. Dezember 2002)

veranstalter ist die sog

www.sog-sport.de

mfg clemson


----------



## Näthinator (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phiro _
> *Wenn du so Extremmountainbikesüchtig bist, würde ich dir mal die Salzkammergut-Mountainbike-Trophy empfehlen.
> 220 km und 7000 hm ..... ist echt der Hammer (Streckenrekord: Tinker Juarez mit 11h)
> 
> ...



Ich bin die 100 km gefahren uns diese waren schon megaanstregend! Dazu kam noch das es echt frustierned ist wenn man so bei ca. Kilometer 70 ist und einer von der Langstrecke an einem vorbeikurbelt (Bergauf) als ob er sich nen Eisholen würde an der nächsten Ecke !!

Die Strecke: Traumhaft 
Die Schmerzgrenze: Der Salzberg (aber hyper brutal)

und ich Idiot habe das kleine Kettenblatt zuhause gelassen, aber ich bin trotzdem angekommen!

Gruß


----------



## phiro (16. Dezember 2002)

@Näthinator

jo, die 100 km bin ich auch gefahren und kann dir da nur zustimmen, echt megahart

den Salzberg fand ich echt geil, fast das beste an der Strecke (kippst aber wirklich fast nach hinten vom Rad runter)
shit fand ich dieses blöde elendlange Tragestück, da hätt ich ausrasten können  

war mein erstes Rennen mit so ner Megadistanz und dafür echt hart aber megageil  

Wie lange hast du denn gebraucht?     und
Bist du EM-Wertung gefahren oder normal?

gruß


----------



## mtb-racer (16. Dezember 2002)

Hat mal einer nen link zur HP von der Salzkammergut-Trophy? 

Wäre ja auch net schlecht!  

cu Billy


----------



## phiro (16. Dezember 2002)

hier die HP: www.salzkammergut-trophy.at

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-racer (16. Dezember 2002)

... zu dem Rennen 24 h in Ilmenau. 

Hat da einer einen? gibt es da einen? 

cu Billy


----------



## Hugo (16. Dezember 2002)

hey billy

wenn das mit ösiland nicht klappt fahr ich bei euch mit, ok?
einer muss euch ja den schnitt verbessern


----------



## Näthinator (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phiro _
> *@Näthinator
> 
> jo, die 100 km bin ich auch gefahren und kann dir da nur zustimmen, echt megahart
> ...



Das Tragestück war bei mir gespickt mit Krämpfen und Wutanfälle, aber die Abfahrt dafür war enorm geil. Ich bin die normale EM-Strecke gefahren, habe aber keine Lizenz gekauft, hatte mit mir selber genung zu tun. gefahren bin ich ca. 7 Std. und 15 minuten. Wir sind in einer dreier Gruppe ins Ziel gekommen, war der absolute Hammer, wenn man dan vom Bike steigt, während dem Rennen oftmals das Rad mit der Kettensäge streicheln wollte, anzukommen.


----------



## michael59 (17. Dezember 2002)

natürlich gibt es einen link nach ilmenau  HIER 

ps. ein guter tip ist die suchfunktion. da muß man oft nicht so lange warten bis einer antwortet 


micha


----------



## phiro (17. Dezember 2002)

@Näthinator

jaja, war schon echt krass als man dann völlig am Ende irgendwann mal ins Ziel gekommen ist, nachdem man unterwegs mehrmals am liebsten das Rad in irgendeine Ecke gefeuert hätte 

am Ende war ich auch fast am Krampf kriegen, obwohls die letzten 20 km fast nur runter ging

bin die EM-Wertung gefahren und hab knapp über 6h gebraucht

gruß


----------



## phiro (18. Dezember 2002)

@mtb-racer

in der aktuellen *Bike* ist ein Artikel zum 24h-Race in Illmenau von diesem Jahr, denn kannst du dir ja mal durchlesen

da hab ich ja beim lesen richtig Lust bekommen das nächstes Jahr mal auszuprobieren  

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-racer (18. Dezember 2002)

@ phiro: Dadurch bin ich doch erst auf den Schmarrn mit den 24 h rennen gekommen! 

Nun habe ich gesehen, dass in der aktuellen *MountainBike* steht, dass nächstes Jahr auch sowas in München im Olympiapark ansteht. 
Daraufhin habe ich ein 4er Team oder ein 2er Team gegründet, je nachdem wie meine Mitstreiter zeit haben, werden wir in den Teams starten. Bei beiden rennen und wenn noch eines dazu kommt, ist es auch net schlimm.  

@ michael59: Danke, hatte den Tip nach meinem Post auch genommen und 5 min nach dem Post, war ich auf der Site!

Sorry, dass ich dich deswegen belästigt habe!  

@ all: 

Momentan habe ich nur ne Mirage und ne Mirage X. 

Welche Lampe könntet ihr empfehlen, wenn man so ein Race zu 2 oder zu 4 fährt. Da ich einer bin, für den es im Race nur 2 Geschwindigkeiten gibt (zumindestens bei allen unter 1 h) (vollgas oder net) bräuchte ich ne Lampe, die so hell leuchtet, wie die Mirage X und dazu aber noch im Extremfall ca. 5 - 6 Stunden lang! Gibt es da nur so Lupine oder gibt es da auch günstige Alternativen. Wenn nicht werde ich mir vorher noch 3 Mirage holen und 1 Mirage X auf ersatz. Dass wenigstens in der Nacht auch vollgas geht. 

Also, welche Lampen für so einen Event oder soll ich nen extra Thread aufmachen?  

Danke schonmal an alle, die mir bis nun geholfen haben. cu 
Billy


----------



## phiro (18. Dezember 2002)

ja, das Problem mit der Lampe ist auch das was mich am meisten abschreckt, hab nämlich keinen Bock extra wegen dem einen Rennen mir ne sauteure Lichtanlage zu holen (hab dafür sowieso keine Kohle   )

naja und das Startgeld ist ja auch recht ordentlich und die Partner für ein 4er-Team müssen auch erst gefunden werden


----------



## rapitty (18. Dezember 2002)

hi, 
da gibts jedes jahr in todtnau ( schwarzwald) ein 24h rennen. die strecke ist auch recht kernig...

cya


----------



## michael59 (18. Dezember 2002)

hallo, belästigt fühle ich mich nicht, nur mit hat der gleiche hinweis auch schon geholfen mit dem forum besser umzugehen.

micha


ps in todtnau gab es da 12 stundenrennen in todnauberg


----------



## phiro (18. Dezember 2002)

jep stimmt, in Todtnau gibts immer ein 12h-Rennen, *die 12 Stunden von Todtnauberg*

das wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht, da brauch man kein Licht da man immer im hellen fährt

is aber von mir aus verdammt weit weg


----------



## michael59 (19. Dezember 2002)

da ist dann wohl der 2erteammarathon im erzgebir´ge für dich das richtige. den habe ich auch in der planung

michael


----------



## phiro (19. Dezember 2002)

@michael

Wenn du mich meinst, dann kann ich deine Aussage nur bejaen.
Der Teammarathon in Holzhau ist schon fest eingeplant, war dieses Jahr auch schon angemeldet is ja dann aber leider ausgefallen.

vielleicht kann man sich ja dann mal treffen  

gruß


----------



## Thali (17. Januar 2003)

Weiss jemand ob es für Ilmenau 2003 schon einen termin gibt? Auf der HP ist noch nichts zu finden.

Und nochwas:
Bei dem Münchner 24h Rennen sind 250 Teams zugelassen auf einer 5-6km Strecke, gibt das nicht ein furchtbares Gedränge? Frage mich ob da der Spass an der Sache auf der Strecke bleibt....

Gruss
Thali


----------



## dubbel (17. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtb-racer _
> *
> Momentan habe ich nur ne Mirage und ne Mirage X.
> 
> Welche Lampe könntet ihr empfehlen, wenn man so ein Race zu 2 oder zu 4 fährt. *


2 akkus: einer lädt, einer fährt.
oder gleiche lampe, aber besseren akku.


----------



## michael59 (17. Januar 2003)

Ilmenau ist am 30/31. August

siehe marathons 2003

micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thali (17. Januar 2003)

@michael: Vielen Dank! Hatte den Marathon Thread zwar durchgesehen aber das glat überlesen....

Mit was für einem Team(1,2,4) möchtest Du in Ilmenau an den Start gehn?

Wir sind zu zweit. In München alssen Sie sogar 8er Teams zu, das hat dann imho nichts mehr mit 24h zu tun..


----------



## phiro (17. Januar 2003)

zu München:

bist du dir sicher  

wenn ja wärs ja ein Witz, 250 Teams also vielleicht 800-1000 Fahrer auf ner 6km-Runde, das kannste echt vergessen, da geht gar nichts

die fahren zwar net gleichzeitig, aber selbst 250 Mann ist viel zu viel, und ich glaub auch net das die kurze Strecke das ohne weiteres mitmacht 24h lang


----------



## michael59 (18. Januar 2003)

vom wahnsinn gebeutelt werde ich, so gott will in einem 2er team mit eisenschweinkumpel sketcher unter esk/eichsfeld starten. dabei kämpfen wir nicht gegen andere sondern nur gegen uns. je nach wetter wollen wir eine bestimmte rundenzahl schaffen.


angesteckt haben wir uns bei den esk-helden des letzten jahres und beim behelmten alp.

seit gestern gehen auch der harzbiker und der brockenkönig(esk)
ebenfalls an den start.


micha


----------



## michael59 (18. Januar 2003)

PS: ohne zusehr auf den schlamm zu hauen: 8er teams finde ich etwas heftig. aber so kann man auch zu ordentlichen startgeldsummen kommen?



micha


----------



## Thali (18. Januar 2003)

@phiro:

ja da bin ich mir sicher, zumindest kannst du das so auf der veranstalterhomepage nachlesen. wir wollen als 2er team oder evtl als 2 1er teams starten und da hab ich keine grosse lust mich mit bis zu 250 anderen auf einer 6km runde zu schlagen. vor allem kannst du mit einem 8er ! team aberwitzige geschwindigkeiten fahrn im vergleich zu 2 leuten.

@michael:
klingt super, vielleicht sehen wir uns dann in ilmenau. lwir sind halt leider aus münchen so das das 24h hier, direkt vor der haustür liegt

gruss
thali


----------



## dubbel (18. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thali _
> *Bei dem Münchner 24h Rennen sind 250 Teams zugelassen auf einer 5-6km Strecke, gibt das nicht ein furchtbares Gedränge? *


wenn die strecke 6 km hat und 250 teams unterwegs sind, hat man pro mann ca. 25 m, falls ein paar hanseln gerade wechseln.


----------



## eL (19. Januar 2003)

man micha da sehen wir uns dann ja in illmenau *daumenheb*
also ich find es absoluten unsinn sowas im sommer zu machen!!!!was ist daran denn noch "IRON"???? bullshit.laue sommernacht die auchnoch kurz ist und vieleicht auch noch trockene trails???? die spinnen doch... aber aufjeden werden ne menge leute kommen und es geht denen doch bloss um unser startgeld und nich darum das wir uns selbst beweisen wie hart wir sind und wo unsere grenzen liegen.

als beleuchtung empfehle ich ab lupine aufwärts mit ersatzakku.
Oder gleich ne ELuminator MKII power-pro

aber trotzdem


----------



## mtb-racer (21. Januar 2003)

... Vorteil haben ja die 250 Leute auf der 6 km runde! 

Wenn ich mitfahre, brauch ich mir um das Licht keine Gedanken zu machen!  Die ist dann besser ausgeleuchtet, wie manch Fußballstadion! 

Ich werde vorraussichtlich in Ilmenau und München an den Start gehen. Wahrscheinlich auch in 2er Teams! 

Kann man sich da schon anmelden? 

cu Billy


----------



## team-ui (13. März 2003)

Hallo,
letztes Jahr bin ich mit meiner Freundin die 12 Stunden von Todtnauberg gefahren (siehe Bericht auf meiner Homepage). Dieses Jahr jucken mich die 24 Stunden von München, wenn sich noch 2 Mitfahrer finden, wirds wohl klappen...ich bin jedenfalls heiß drauf...so just for fun, mit Biss aber nicht blindem Eifer.
Gruß Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bushbiker (23. März 2003)

Ich bin schon 24 Std Rennen gefahren für ein guten Zweck damals in Erlangen 2 mal. Es war auch auf eine Strecke von nur 4 km. Habe nie pobleme bekommen mit so viel Leute zu fahren. Da die Meisten Leute nach 12 Stunden auf hören zu fahren, keine pauer wer haben in die Beine. Ich werde wenn ich rein komme fahre ich als 1 Team in München mit. Mann kann solche Rennen nich üben, das kostet so viel Zeit wenn man nur Wochenende Zeit hat. Die ich mit gefahren bin habe ich alle 2 Stunden Essen sonst dort Hunger.  Wenn man mal den Totenpunkt hintersich hat kann man fahren fahren.


----------



## Sulpitz (27. März 2003)

Hallo Leute!
Also für alle 24 Stunden Junkies die aus NRW kommen, kann ich einen kleinen Tip geben... macht mal einen Ausflug nach Belgien! Dort gibt es zwei 24 Stunden Rennen, eins in Spa (am 28 & 29 Juni) und eins in Seraing (mitte Juli). Außerdem veranstalten die Belgier sehr viele Nacht-Rennen (Distanzen zwischen 40 und 80 Km. Mehr Infos findet Ihr auf www.bikers.be (im Agenda nachschauen... leider nur in Französisch oder Nierderländisch). Infos und Anmeldung für die 24 Stunden Stunden von Spa gibt es auf www.gospa.be
Laßt es Euch gut gehen! 
Gruß Sulpitz.


----------



## extreme-tom (20. Mai 2003)

jo, 

ich bin schon für münchen angemeldet (2er team), freue mich auch. 

hab mich aber auch erschreckt, wegen dem gedränge....
vor allem wenn ständig die typen der 4er und 8er teams an einem vorbeischiessen... 

gruss

tomtom


----------

